# Edit



## Elijah220 (Jun 26, 2021)

It won’t allow me to delete this, so I will just edit it.

There are a few of you on here who seem like really great, caring people who truly wish to help others. Thank you for that! Life can be a tough road to wander alone sometimes, and we should all do our best to lift each other up rather than tear each other down.

However since you are merely a few, I have made the decision to leave this board. The rest of you are bitter people still caught up in the anger and resentment of your spouses betrayal. Judging by other posts I have seen some of you are also homophobic, trans phobic, and think yourselves superior to women. You have zero business being on such an important board where the “advice” you give can literally destroy marriages.

I thought this board would be helpful, and while I have seen a couple of people given decent advice for the most part, I have seen far too many others given horrible advice. I actually have to wonder how many people could have repaired their marriages and gone on to be happy and better for it had they never come to this board and subjected themselves to your bitter advice and messed up thinking.

You tell everyone they need to be honest with themselves, well maybe it is time you do the same. Admit you still hold too much resentment and bitterness to ever be capable of truly giving the helpful advice these desperate people need and remove yourselves from this board. But we all know you won’t do that. Who else would you take your anger out on?


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

Huh, well I'm really sorry that you feel that way. Everyone here has a back story (I tried finding yours, but couldn't), and no one should be judged for their story. Everyone is walking their own walk, and some have more pain to deal with than others. I'm sorry that you didn't find the help that you were looking for on this board, and it's too bad that you feel the need to announce your leave. Sure, there are some bitter people here, but there are some positive people here too, and for me, it's a mixture of those truly awesome folks who've helped me deal with a lot in my past, from a troubled marriage, divorce, dating afterwards, and to my really weird family life. I'll also add that when I first joined and told my story, I caught a lot of flack and negativity. I found that growing and improving and listening to the advice being given helped me find a small little spot to fit in here. Hopefully you find what you're looking for on another board, but just be aware that there will be a mixture of people on ALL boards; I think you'd be hard-pressed to find a message board with only zippy, positive people on it.


----------

